# Camo Dipping in South Ga



## georgia_hunter (Sep 14, 2011)

I am wanting to either get my A-Bolt Dipped or to find a aftermarket stock for it. Does anyone know of anywhere in South Ga I can have this done?


----------



## dshep (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent mine to georgia Hydrographcs (706-783-0021). They did a great job on both of mine check out their web site georigahydrographics.com


----------



## georgia_hunter (Sep 14, 2011)

How long did it take?


----------



## dshep (Sep 15, 2011)

Took him 2 - 3 weeks. Call him and he can let you no the turn aroud time. i live in Central Fl so shipping takes a little longer. You want to talk to Alan Combs.


----------



## dirtdiver (Jan 1, 2012)

Not sure if you ever got your gun dipped but there is a place called New Life Camo near Dublin, GA that does a decent job.


----------

